# FreeBSD 8.2 on Asus A3H laptop.



## neubejiita (Mar 19, 2011)

Just finished installing on this laptop and compared to Linux Mint 10 I had on previously, this is much better. The main bug with Linux is that when I was playing music and I plugged in earphones into the appropriate socket, the music would mute and I could not hear it now matter what commands I tried from the terminal emulator, but with FreeBSD 8.2 it works perfectly. I am a convert. And the intel driver on my laptop with the Mobile 915GM/910GML graphics driver works perfectly.

So I am very happy with this operating system and can not wait until they fix the intel graphics driver so that it can work with the integrated graphics the Intel i3 CPU offers, as I have had problems with that with FreeBSD 8.1.


----------

